# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  شفت اتصالك ،، صور للتصاميم

## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
كيفكم يا الغلااااا

*مدخل .. ~*
*شفت اتصآلك كلمتني مرتين شفت اتصآلك..
شلي جرآلك صحيتيني من آإلنوم شلي جرآلك..
شذك فيني آإلحين يال كنت نآسي..~
تدي بصدودك كيف وجعت رآسي..~
يلي مليت الروح هم ومآسي..
معآد بعد اليوم ينفع وصآلك..*
 
*عندي لكم صور تنفعكم للتصاميم* 

**
*،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
*
،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**
*،،،،*
**

*مخرج >>*
*مآلك سوآيآ يآبدر في هآلكون مآلك سوآيآ*
*ترجع معآيآ بس لآتظن في يوم ترجع معآيآ..
كل شي نهيته ورآح وتغير الحآل
قلبي آللي حبك يوم عندك جفآ ومآل ..
لجلك ينآسي الشوق يآمآ الدمع سآل..
انسة في قلبي اليوم شي بقآلك..* 


*وبس* 
*وان شاااء الله تعجبكم وينفعوو للتصاميم:) * 
*يلاااا موفقين لكل خير وصلااح*
*دمتم بكل الاماني**
*

----------


## علي pt

*رائع ..*

*بس اللي مايعرف للصقر يشويه*
*اقصد اللي مايعرف يصمم - مثل حالي - ما يستفيد منه*

*سلمتم ..*
*ودام عطائكم*

----------


## ABU A7MED

صور رائعة جدا 

يسلمو الايادى 

تقبلى خالص تحيتى

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اخوي علي pt* 
*ABU A7MED*
*
**
**يسلموووو ع التواجد* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خيرررر*
*دمتم بود*

----------


## كبرياء

**


*عجبتنيي هذي .. ×~*
*يسـلموو عوآميه على الطرح الحلوو ..!*
*لآعدم من جودكـ ..*
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآإآء*

----------


## ارسم العشق

يسلموووووووا على الطرح الرائع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،* 
*الصور مآإره روعه يحًمسو إن الوآحد يتعلم التصميم :p* 

*تسلم الآنآمل قلبوو عوآميه :) ~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآعدم هيك زوء نآإيس :) ..~*

*تحيآإتي

**
*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

كبرياء 
ارسم العشق 
ملامح كيوت

يعطيييكم ألف عافيه ع التوااجد 
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقين جميعاً لكل خيررر 
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حلووين كتير

يسلموو على الطرح الحلوو

----------


## همسة ألم

*مرررره كيووت الصور* 
*تسلمييييييي عزيزتي عوامية* 
*على الطرح الحلوووووو*
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآآتووووووووووووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه هالصور

----------


## روح منسيه

مآآآآره حلوين الصور 

تمت السرقه بنجاح

تسلمي يا ذوق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اسيرة شوق
همسة ألم 
عفاف الهدى 
روح منسيه

الله يعطيكم العافيه ع التواجد الحلوو
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## المستحييل

*رهيبين بقوه ويعيطك الف عافيه..*


*

وهذي جننتني وحبيتها ..لانه مثل جوالي القديم ..*

*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/ALMOST%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]*

*المستحيل..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية 

على الصور الروعة 

تحياتي لك

----------

